# Best product for bringing out the luster on my Merlin



## zx9rmal (Jan 6, 2012)

Years ago I was told to use Pledge. Actually did a nice job. Any other recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Try silicon grease sprayed on a rag and wipe down your Ti frame. (Think of it as metal-friendly Armor All) :idea:
I like the results on my Ti bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a polished Litespeed and I've used Windex to clean it and then Pledge to make it shine. Finish Line has a bike wash that works well also.


----------



## cdalemike (Dec 27, 2010)

I have always used Pledge (as you noted). Never tried anything else...


----------



## zx9rmal (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## kscycler (Aug 12, 2009)

zx9rmal said:


> Years ago I was told to use Pledge. Actually did a nice job. Any other recommendations? Thanks.


Merlin recommended to me (the first time I rebuilt it) to use the carpet side of velcro to polish the frame (not the hook side). I took a 1" strip of velcro about 12" long and polished the tubes to like-new condition. Got out the cable rubs and made it like new. Watch around the decals, unless you have a new set to replace them with. I do this every 3 or so years and it makes the Merlin look like new.


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

Glass cleaner does an excellent job.


----------

